# /mnt/var: write failed, filesystem is full (EEEpc)



## agottem (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello -

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 8 onto an EeePC 901.  I selected a normal developer install with ports.  I setup the following partitions before committing the install:


```
swap -- 256MB

/ -- 512MB
/var -- 256MB
/usr -- 2.5GB
/usr/home -- 8GB
```

I'm installing from the memstick image, using a USB key.

After the install has been in progress for ~5 minutes, I see the error: 
	
	



```
/mnt/var: write failed, filesystem is full
```
along with the messagebox popup: 
	
	



```
Add of package en-freebsd-doc-20090912 aborded, error code 1 - Please check the debug screen for more info
```

Any ideas on what might cause this?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## agottem (Mar 4, 2010)

Nevermind, I solved the problem by increasing the /var partition size to 384MB and reducing the /usr partition size.

The recommendations here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/install-steps.html could maybe be a little more clear on the hazards of choosing a /var partition size of 256MB


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 4, 2010)

Actually, for something as small as that (i386 too, right?) I would do entirely without a separate /var, link /var/log to /home/log (Or /usr/home/log, in your case), an mfs /tmp (or tmpfs(5) /tmp, if you're not afraid).

I'm not sure why your /var filled up, since even on my system here (been using it for over a year) it only consumes 73M (& 4495 inodes).  Perhaps because you didn't define a /tmp?  sysinstall does some weird stuff, I know, but that seems kinda extreme.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 4, 2010)

check /var/account for files with suffixes 
greater than zero.  (acct.2 etc) and you
can remove them freeing up space.


----------

